# [Product Photography] Rolex Milgauss



## Emanuel M (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## Jeff G (Sep 10, 2018)

The lightning bolt second hand is pretty cool.


----------



## windzup (Sep 29, 2018)

Great light nice shot well done


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 30, 2018)

Very nice.......


----------



## vikinguy (Oct 1, 2018)

That's a great picture of a great watch. Very well done.


----------



## Emanuel M (Jan 25, 2019)

Another one, with a new strap






Cheers​


----------

